

Simplify Google Maps API with Google Maps jQuery Plugin - liqquefan
http://www.webappers.com/2010/01/06/simplify-google-maps-api-with-google-maps-jquery-plugin/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Webappers+%28WebAppers%29

======
axod

      * ...you can use the original Google Maps JavaScript API to do what you need.
      * Not all portions of the original API were carried over into this plugin,
      * Less than 10KB of JavaScript.
    

So 10KB extra data on the page, I can't really see why this is better than
just using the Google Maps Javascript API. The Google API doesn't seem that
complex :/

------
joshfinnie
The submitted URL doesn't give much information.

Originial URL: <http://www.mayzes.org/googlemaps.jquery.html>

Since I have some experience with Google Maps API, I have to say that the code
examples found on the website does seem a little easier than the original
Google API.

For example, if you want to draw a polyline on a Google Map:

jQuery Plugin:

    
    
        $(document).ready(function() {  
            $('selector').googleMaps({ 
                polyline: { 
                    startLatitude:     37.4419, 
                    endLatitude:    37.4519, 
                    endLongitude:    -122.1519, 
                    color:             '#ff0000', 
                    pixels:         2 
                } 
            });  
        });
    

Google Maps API:

    
    
            var polyline = new GPolyline([
      		  new GLatLng(37.4419, -122.1419),
      		  new GLatLng(37.4519, -122.1519)
    		], "#ff0000", 10);
    		map.addOverlay(polyline);

~~~
axod
Is it just me that prefers the second code snippet by a mile?

------
brianjlandau
This plugin is a good "wrapper" around the Google Maps API but as @axod points
out it doesn't offer much convience over the GMap API.

I've created a plugin jMapping which allows a developer to map a set of point
by extracting metadata from a list of HTML elements that describe the
locations. It also allows you to customize those markers and the interaction
between the map and the HTML elements:

Usage: <http://vigetlabs.github.com/jmapping/usage.html> Examples:
<http://vigetlabs.github.com/jmapping/examples/>

